# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  بیا تو انگیزه بگیر

## zaniarsobhani

وقتی هدف تو تسخیر قله هاست، باید همیشه رفت، باید همیشه خواست…

آرمان های بزرگ، همت های بلند می طلبد.

یا به اندازه بزرگی آرزوهایت تلاش کن، یا به اندازه بزرگی تلاشت آرزو کن.

باد با چراغ های خاموش کاری ندارد، اگر در سختی هستی بدان روشنی.

هرجا اراده ای هست، راهی نیز وجود دارد.

موفقیت مانند سایه به دنبال پشتکار است.

تلاش منظم پاداش چند برابر می دهد.

هر روز کمی بیش از آنچه که فکر می کنید می توانید انجام دهید.

در انجام کارهای بزرگ تعلل نکنید؛ زیرا پس از انجام آن می فهمید فقط کمیاراده کافی بود.

عظمت واقعی در آن نیست که هرگز سقوط نکنیم، بلکه در آن است که هربار سقوط کردیم، دوباره مصمم تر برخیزیم.

یافتن آب به عشق است نه به سعی اما پس از سعی.

همواره به خاطر بیاور که در اوجی معین دیگر ابری نیست. اگر زندگیت ابری است به این دلیل است که روحت آن قدر که باید، بالا نرفته است.

محال از طرز فکر ما بوجود می آید.

اشتباه را تصحیح نکردن خود اشتباه دیگری است.

کسی که در آفتاب زحمت کشیده، حق دارد در سایه استراحت کند

(دوستان لطفا فقط مطالب انگیزشی بذارین)

----------


## zaniarsobhani

با توجه به توصیه مشاوران و افراد موفق، ده گام برای رسیدن به موفقیت در زندگی شخصی و حرفه ای شما (در هر شغلی که هستید) به طور مختصر توضیح داده شده است که می تواند راهگشای شما باشد
 1-موفقیت را برای خود تعریف کنید
2-موفقیتی که تعریف کردید را تجسم کنید
3- حق و لیاقت را فراموش کنید، بر تلاش خود تکیه کنید
4- از افکار کوچکتر آغاز کنید
5- ثبات شرط اصلی است
6-اولویت هایتان را مشخص کنید
7-بخشی از کار را به دیگران بسپارید 
8-رای خود همکارانی پیدا کنید
9-انگیزه خود را حفظ کنید
10-یک کار را بادقت انجام دهید وفردا کار بعدی را آغاز کنید

----------


## raha..

برای رسیدن به موفقیت فقط کافیه چند تا کار ساده بکنی:
خود باوریحتی وقتی خیلی ضعیفی به خودت انرژی مثبت بدههمیشه به جای اینکه خودت با دیگران مقایسه کنی با گذشته خودت مقایسه کن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دانم ، بر آنی که کار را به پایان ببری ،

شاید دیر باشد و بسیار دشوار ،

شاید بفرسایی و بخواهی رها کنی،

گاه تردید می کنی که به این همه می ارزد؟

اما به تو ایمان دارم ، 

و ندارم هیچ تردیدی ، 

که پیروز خواهی شد ، 

اگر بکوشی !

 

بلند فکر کنید وبلند گام بردارید حق شما

----------


## DR.MAM

ممنون زانیار جون 
لطف کردی عزیزم

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## zaniarsobhani

کلمات، چنان قدرتی دارند که می توانند آتش جنگی را بیفروزند و یا صلحی را بر قرار سازند، رابطه ای را به نابودی کشانند و یا آنرا محکمتر کنند. برداشت و احساس ما نسبت به هر چیز، بسته به معنائی است که به آن چیز می دهیم. کلماتی که آگاهانه یا نا آگاهانه برای بیان یک وضعیت انتخاب می کنیم، بلافاصله معنای آن را در نظرمان دگرگون می کنند و در نتیجه احساسمان را تغییر می دهند. « آنتونی رابینز »

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..

با این جمله خیلی حال کردم:

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## zaniarsobhani

بهترین سخنران انگیزشی حال حاضر دنیا

----------


## zaniarsobhani

سخنرانی انگیزشی و الهام بخش نیک وویچیچ در TEDX
سخنرانی انگیزشی و الهام بخش نیک وویچیچ در TEDX

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دوستان حتما فایل بالا رو دانلود کنید و نگاه کنید ارزششوداره

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## zaniarsobhani

> 


فیلم رو حتما نگاه کن واقعا عالیه

----------


## raha..

چشم عزیزم...
اتفاقا بادیدن عکسش جذبش شدم

----------


## raha..



----------


## raha..



----------


## zaniarsobhani

> چشم عزیزم...
> اتفاقا بادیدن عکسش جذبش شدم


نیک وویچیچ بزرگترین سخنران دنیاس 
به گفته خودش بزرگترین جلسه ش 110هزارنفر بودن جالب تر اومده سه بار خودکشی کنه

----------


## raha..



----------


## nilofar76



----------


## nilofar76

*
اگر میخواهید در آینده به دستاوردهایی برسید که قبلا نداشته اید،
 باید به انسانی تبدیل شوید که قبلا نبودید.
*

----------


## nilofar76



----------


## nilofar76



----------


## nilofar76

_ ان شا الله همه به اون اخریه برسن..
امیـــــــــــــــــن_ :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Sara prs



----------


## zaniarsobhani



----------


## zaniarsobhani



----------


## zaniarsobhani

کلیپ انگیزشی - قدرت خود را فعال کنید
کلیپ انگیزشی - قدرت خود را فعال کنید

----------


## zaniarsobhani

کلیپ انگیزشی - تو موفق زاده شده ای
کلیپ انگیزشی - تو موفق زاده شده ای

----------


## zaniarsobhani



----------


## zaniarsobhani



----------


## Dr.soroush

بازنده ها وقتی شکست میخورند کنار میکشند

اما برنده ها تا زمانی که پیروز بشن شکست میخورند
دکتر علیرضا افشار
لطفا جون من که میدونم دوستم دارین پند بگیرید

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

لطفا قبل از زدن تاپیک ابتدا جستجو کنید!!!!

تاپیک تکراری

تاپیک های مشابه

http://forum.konkur.in/thread26895.html

تصاویر فول انگیزشی کنکوری

تاپیک بسته

----------

